# Dyson vacuum help



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Just bought a DC50 animal and it doesn't work on some of my carpets because they are too thick. I did have a DC24 which was fine on all of my carpets.

Anyone got a Dyson vacuum cleaners which are good on all carpets?
Or another brand of vacuum they recommend?
Cheers

Paul


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

have you altered the suction on the brush head little red button in the middle?


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

We purchased a Dyson cinetic big ball the hoover is incredible no filters to clean just serious suction all the time. We put a new plush carpet in the nursery and now the Dyson will not move on the carpet at all.

http://www.dyson.co.uk/vacuum-cleaners/upright/dyson-cinetic-big-ball.aspx


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Versoman said:


> have you altered the suction on the brush head little red button in the middle?


Yip, was on the phone to the support and they basically said my carpets were too thick!


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

shane_ctr said:


> We purchased a Dyson cinetic big ball the hoover is incredible no filters to clean just serious suction all the time. We put a new plush carpet in the nursery and now the Dyson will not move on the carpet at all.
> 
> http://www.dyson.co.uk/vacuum-cleaners/upright/dyson-cinetic-big-ball.aspx


Mine was the same and took it back. Been online and most of the new dyson reviews say they struggle on thick carpets. I bought the V8 handheld and works a treat


----------

